# Blessed steel *Hollywood Strings & Requiem pro*



## Emperor (Oct 9, 2010)

I finished the piece
I Hope you like it
http://soundcloud.com/jmellado/up


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the writing and it has a nice feel. I think you could improve on the programing though. At 57s things get a little muffled, I know it's very hard working with sampled choirs, but you're almost there, just a bit more clarity. Personally, I don't like string runs in this sort of way. It's like they're saying, ok, now it's dramatic! At 1 min, in this case, it should be the choir carrying this burden, and getting really intense, only then I'd add these string runs and high notes, otherwise it gives it a cliché effect, at least you avoided the cymbal roll  But I'd focus on getting more intensity from the choir in the middle part.


----------



## Emperor (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with many things you say!
thank you very much
Update the track:
http://soundcloud.com/jmellado/up

better?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2010)

This is better. There are still a few places where you can transition notes better and end notes less abruptly. If you need specifics I can list them. Nice music!


----------



## Emperor (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks
I would like to hear the details!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2010)

check these spots

the notes around 27-28 secs

the cello at 44, it's minor but a small tail down would help

transitions at 1:01 and 1:40

hope this helps


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with details of this choir, but if there are velocity layers, at 1 min the velocity should be higher on all the parts SATB, the volume could stay the same, you may have to adjust that, it has to sound intense for a few sec, something I'm not feeling right now.


----------

